# For the zoo shooters



## SquarePeg (Jan 12, 2017)

Really cute video here, especially the polar bear.

Watch: Oregon Zoo animals — even an elephant — frolic in Portland snow


----------



## Derrel (Jan 12, 2017)

Most snow we've had on the Willamette Valley floor since 1993. About one foot of snow fell on January 10 and 11, between 7:00 PM and about 2:00 AM on the 11th.


----------

